# all over again!!



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I suffered a miscarriage in Oct 2004 after 1 month on clomid. I then fell pregnant naturally in Dec 2004 but have now been told  that my baby died at 6 weeks and I will now have to have another D and c to have it removed. I cant believe that this had happened to us all over again. The pain is unbearable. I know at the time you think it is only happening to you but I know that there are many ladies on this site that also have had the same problems. I just wanted to voice my pain and see if it feels any better. at the moment I feel so totally inadequate and that my body is just letting us both down.
Love sally


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dear Sally 

Words aren't really adequate at the moment, but I just wanted to say how sorry I am to read all that you have been through.  Sending you lots of love and hugs.  

Jayne x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Sally,

Sending you a big  

I wish there was something I could do to take your pain away.

We are here for you if you need us.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

ohh Sally

So very sorry to hear of your loss. 

Thinking of you

Fee x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. I will just be glad when tomorrow is over and done with and i can get back to repairing my life and cherishing what i already have.
Love sally


----------



## Flakey (Nov 5, 2003)

Dear Sally
Im so sorry for you. Just wanted to send some love and hugs.

Flakey x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks Flakey
I seem to be hanging in there but it is really hard. My dh has clammed up on me and we havent discussed anything yet. I have just thrown myself into being a good mum to my little girl. We have baked enough cakes to feed the street. But I hope it will come with time as it was a big shock for him to.
Thanks for listening
Love sally


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi , just wanted to give some positive vibes.
I suffered a similar loss before Xmas. Now 6 weeks have passed,my life goes on .I'm clinging to my fab husband and daughter and counting my blessings(even though I couldn't see this initially).I have decided to quickly restart treatment(I'm  39)and feel much more positive and at peace with myself.Things do get better , I promise.
I believe these things make us much stronger and pulls us together.You only have to read other stories of courage on this site to realise that. Cling to your dream, sending you lots of positive vibes and thinking of you at this dreadful time
Ali


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone you kind words have helped.
The only problem that i seem to be having now is that I haven't just lost my 2 angels but now my DH has decided that there is nothing left and he has had enough. i just dont know what to do with myself. If it wasn't for my beautiful little girl i don't know what i would do. Everything just seems to be falling apart and nothing i do seems to stop it. i just don't understand how my DH can be so cruel and unsupportive. i feel like i am grieving alone and I am having to cope with everything by myself. 
Sorry for ranting but I  have no-one to talk to except you guys coz my DH acts as if we are brother and sister.
Love a very sad and lonely Sally


----------

